

Let Re-Discovery Evade Patents - spindritf
http://www.overcomingbias.com/2013/09/let-re-discovery-evade-patents.html

======
Strilanc
I'm a bit disappointed HN changed the title I suggested (Patents as Routes to
Work), since I consider the analogy to be the best part of the post. Oh well..

